# How many active turners remain in UKWorkshop ?



## Blister (17 Aug 2020)

Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name 

Blister


----------



## Lazurus (17 Aug 2020)

Me to, still well at it - as work allows though.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Aug 2020)

View attachment 90385
View attachment 90384
View attachment 90384
View attachment 90385


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Aug 2020)

Something is misbehaving. I don't know why it loaded pictures twice or why I couldn't edit.

Yes, I still turn.


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2020)

I do from time to time. if Phil produces any more pens then I am going to have to do a couple to keep him company!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mdhazell (17 Aug 2020)

I turn and learn more every week.


----------



## Deadeye (17 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name
> 
> Blister


Just started learning


----------



## Inspector (17 Aug 2020)

Turn occasionally.


----------



## ScaredyCat (17 Aug 2020)

Only started giving it a go in February of this year. Lots of quite boring bowls. Now having a go at segmeted stuff. couple of bowls doing that and a couple of lamps too.. one of which pushed the limits of my lathe a bit to close to the edge for my liking..

just means I need a bigger lathe


----------



## Steliz (17 Aug 2020)

I do a bit of turning in between all the other stuff when I get a chance.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (17 Aug 2020)

It's become my favourite way of making kindling and dust


----------



## clogs (17 Aug 2020)

I turn but now moved and waiting for the new workshop to be built.....
also teaching my wife......
DOES that count.....?
hahaha......


----------



## Lons (17 Aug 2020)

Yes me too though not so regularly these days, more in the winter months.


----------



## lurker (17 Aug 2020)

Yes


----------



## Tris (17 Aug 2020)

Some turning but usually as a means to make something else. Most recent thing was a 2 part mould to enable me to heat form a piece of ABS plastic to repair the shower tray in our caravan.

Can't find an emoji for bodger.


----------



## Blister (17 Aug 2020)

Good to see people are still turning and quite a few new turners as well , The future looks promising


----------



## MikeG. (17 Aug 2020)

I think CHJ and young Dalboy do the odd bit of turning between them now and then, too.


----------



## Eric Roy (17 Aug 2020)

I turn but am mid house-move and waiting on getting a new lathe when we finally settle next month. ;-)


----------



## alexf (17 Aug 2020)

Lazurus said:


> Me to, still well at it - as work allows though.View attachment 90383


_ am still turning._


----------



## selectortone (17 Aug 2020)

Active? Er... I do a bit:


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Aug 2020)

I turn odds and sods in wood on a metal working lathe when I absolutely need something that I cannot fashion with bandsaw, spokeshave, drawknife, carving tools, or a router.

Plainly, I can't be called an enthusiast!


----------



## Duncan A (17 Aug 2020)

Yes, I turn. Not very well and not very prolific but it keeps me out of trouble.
Duncan


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2020)

As MikeG said I am still turning but I have been making some models for a commission so since may have done very little. I am taking a couple of days away from the workshop due to bad news Sunday that my 96year old Mum passed away, we knew it was going to happen but it does not make it any easier


----------



## Droogs (17 Aug 2020)

My deepest sympathies Dalboy


----------



## heronviewer (17 Aug 2020)

I do, intermittently !


----------



## Welsh Wizard (17 Aug 2020)

I try...


----------



## Noggsy (17 Aug 2020)

Yup, I still turn, usually to make a part for something else.


----------



## Dave Brookes (17 Aug 2020)

Yes, still addicted!


----------



## Davyc (17 Aug 2020)

Yep....or I would be if my lathe hadn’t spit out a dummy and decided it wants new headstock bearings......(ordered today).


----------



## Roland (17 Aug 2020)

Intermittently. Fewer than a dozen bowls a year. My avatar is a holly bowl which I turned two years ago. I use the lathe for other things too. Earlier this year I made some replacement drawer knobs for an antique desk.


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Aug 2020)

I'm still turning but looking for somewhere to sell on what I'm doing. Either that or I'll sink below the rising turned wood


----------



## ScaredyCat (17 Aug 2020)

Deepest sympathies Dalboy, lost my mother-in-law in January. Still not easy.


----------



## Mark Hancock (18 Aug 2020)

I'm still at it, though it's teaching woodturning more these days.


----------



## timber (18 Aug 2020)

Ye Still at it most days. Not on a normal lathe .I use a Legacy mill, I have two and would like to swap one of them for a normal wood lathe Around the £400 mark.
These are some of my turnings all out of bit of scrap wood.


----------



## SVB (18 Aug 2020)

Yes, still turn occasionally.


----------



## bobblezard (18 Aug 2020)

I turn when I can - in between work and house renovation demands - I make sure I am trying new projects


----------



## alexalexander (18 Aug 2020)

I still do some turning along with the other woodworking.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Aug 2020)

Thank you Droogs and ScaredyCat.


----------



## gregmcateer (18 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name
> 
> Blister


I turn, but not as often as I would like/'should' to improve!


----------



## PAC1 (18 Aug 2020)

Occasionally. There is a book called "Turning for furniture makers" that about sums me up. I turn when I need something for a piece of furniture or joinery. It is 20 years since I last turned a bowl or candlestick.


----------



## Doug B (18 Aug 2020)

Still receiving & doing work but don’t do much hobby turning these days


----------



## treeturner123 (18 Aug 2020)

Still nowhere near the bottom of the slippery slope that is turning

In other words YES


----------



## kevinlightfoot (19 Aug 2020)

Still turning but not so much these days.


----------



## sneggysteve (19 Aug 2020)

Yes


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Aug 2020)

I have a lathe and use it when I need to make fittings or repairs. I don't have time to make decorative turnings at present.


----------



## peter-harrison (19 Aug 2020)

I do quite a bit. Mainly candlesticks and the odd bowl, plus things for my main job of furniture maker, and the occasional bit for a scientific instrument.


----------



## paisawood (19 Aug 2020)

I also do a bit of turning from time to time for fittings and repairs, but the last "proper" turningjob I did was at Christmas when I made a set of chessmen. I now have a pile of cedar blocks from a fallen tree with the end grain sealed and will probably make a couple of bowls while they are still green.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (19 Aug 2020)

I turn - but fairly infrequently.


----------



## leisurefix (19 Aug 2020)

Yes, still turning. Just had local engineer make up some very heavy duty support system for Mcnaughton bowl saver, and extra large toolrests for large scale stuff.


----------



## jimmy_s (19 Aug 2020)

I do some turning when I have time. Wood and metal. Have to admit recently its been limited to making hammer handles for a couple of engineers hammers I broke.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (19 Aug 2020)

Started about 8 years ago and still turn occasionally although I have been more involved with other woodwork projects.

I found that unless you try to turn it into a business, do craft fairs etc there is no money in it. There is a limit to the bowls and pens needed for the home or as gifts!

To be successful you need to be either (a) hugely creative, or (b) very quick, to charge decent prices. Lots do craft fairs but often quality is poor and prices barely cover material costs. 

So now tend to turn where there is a specific purpose - quality of output takes precedence over speed and I then enjoy the process.


----------



## Chisteve (20 Aug 2020)

I do a bit now and again


----------



## Blister (20 Aug 2020)

Doug B said:


> Still receiving & doing work but don’t do much hobby turning these days
> 
> View attachment 90474



That turning looks very crisp , ever bit as good as the original , Lovely


----------



## Richard_C (20 Aug 2020)

Been turning a bit for just over a year. On and off - some weeks house or garden jobs take over and still a bit fo freelance HR work. Some weeks its too cold or even too hot out in the garage/workshop. Its supposed to be fun right, not an endurance test. Mostly bowls, odd boxes, but lately been wandering into simple sculptural forms including a Hepworth inspired divided circle with patinated copper leaf. Casts interesting shadows on the wall where it normally lives.

No intention of being 'commercial' but I agree with Terry above, I can't see how many people can make real money out of it. I'm just pleased I can afford the time and a modest amount of cash to treat it as a hobby.


----------



## Blister (20 Aug 2020)

Richard_C said:


> Been turning a bit for just over a year. On and off - some weeks house or garden jobs take over and still a bit fo freelance HR work. Some weeks its too cold or even too hot out in the garage/workshop. Its supposed to be fun right, not an endurance test. Mostly bowls, odd boxes, but lately been wandering into simple sculptural forms including a Hepworth inspired divided circle with patinated copper leaf. Casts interesting shadows on the wall where it normally lives.
> 
> No intention of being 'commercial' but I agree with Terry above, I can't see how many people can make real money out of it. I'm just pleased I can afford the time and a modest amount of cash to treat it as a hobby.
> 
> ...


That's different , I like it lots


----------



## cookie777 (20 Aug 2020)

Mainly Pens nowadays








Buy and sell handmade gifts and craft supplies from Folksy - Modern British Craft on Folksy


Buy beautiful handmade gifts and craft supplies from Britain's best designers and makers




folksy.com


----------



## Tealeaf (20 Aug 2020)

My turning is in suspended animation at the moment. When space allows it will be back out and turning will resume.


----------



## Sheptonphil (21 Aug 2020)

Workshop built, lathe should be setup again so I can turn my first item this year.


----------



## jumps (22 Aug 2020)

Yes, but its much more general than the bowls and forms when I first got the lathe!

Last few things have been tiller handles for some canal boats and, current project, a somewhat complicated wine cooler stand (well I'm making it complicated anyway!).


----------



## Farm Labourer (22 Aug 2020)

Started after a chance conversation in January, the "turner" was SO enthusiastic. Seven months later, I probably turn something each week. This was timber found in the pile of logs intended for the fire next winter.


----------



## Orraloon (23 Aug 2020)

I used to be obsessed and turning bowls almost every day but when all the people I knew had more bowls than they could handle I slowed down a bit. Now its just practical bits like handles and parts for other projects. I still do the odd bowl when I find an interesting bit of wood.
Regards
John


----------



## henton49er (24 Aug 2020)

Still turning


----------



## gaz8521 (24 Aug 2020)

I’m still at it


----------



## Toni D (24 Aug 2020)

Still turning.
Regards,
Toni


----------



## barrywat (24 Aug 2020)

Not just at the moment but will be again soon after moving to Spain, just need to finish the workshop first. Well that’s my plan, the wife thinks I should finish the house first.

Barry


----------



## Droogs (24 Aug 2020)

Tell her you need the workshop in order to make the things to finish the house


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Aug 2020)

Farm Labourer said:


> Started after a chance conversation in January, the "turner" was SO enthusiastic. Seven months later, I probably turn something each week. This was timber found in the pile of logs intended for the fire next winter.View attachment 90692


 That is BEAUTIFUL! I couldn't make they after years of on and off turning. Well done, sir.


----------



## Suffolkboy (24 Aug 2020)

I do occasionally turn things. 

More when I get a request or I need something round. 

Last thing I turned for myself was a fishing rod handle in Yew. 

Also turned a small float for a friend's duck feeder out of the same piece of wood.


----------



## BobSleigh (24 Aug 2020)

I bought a Union Jubilee and a 1936 Bursgreen 3ph 16" Bandsaw (MZF or similar) last year to allow me to start with lumps of tree and end up with something that looks a bit like a bowl. I'm only turning in my spare time as the day job gets in the way (for a few more years at least) and am still learning. Just about to replace the bearings - I'm immensely grateful to all those who have contributed here previously as there seems no way to get any detailed manuals for the Jubilee. So I thought I would join to see if I can give anything back...


----------



## RickG (24 Aug 2020)

I turn. It's my main workshop activity.


----------



## OldDave (25 Aug 2020)

Hi - I turn but my shed’s a right mess at the moment and I can’t get to my lathe until my 5 year old son and I complete ‘Project Trailer’.


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Aug 2020)

not yet, I started watching Nick Zametti on YouTube and became fascinated with the possibilities of the lathe, last year I bought a lathe from gumtree for £30, now its sitting in my garage awaiting a workshop and gouges, ive mostly watched Al Furtado on YT but the main thing to take my interest is inside out turning and the possibilities that presents


----------



## Walter Hall (25 Aug 2020)

I still turn but only occasionally visit UKW. I must confess to using the forum as a source of information rather than actively contributing. This must be the first time I have actually logged in for ages.


----------



## JonG (25 Aug 2020)

Just got a lathe last week! All systems go!


----------



## Ron Tock (25 Aug 2020)

When I have the wood to turn bowls, I turn bowls. If I don't have suitable blanks, I turn tool handles that I don't need or, if push comes to shove, I turn kindling into decorative kindling. When I go for a walk, I constantly keep an eye open for 'lathe fodder'. In the winter, when we have log fires, visitors may be inclined to think that we.ve resorted to burning the furniture as most of our firewood ends up looking like a chair leg before we burn it (never burn anything that isn't symmetrical).
I got my first lathe in July 2019 so I'm still gripped by the obsession.


----------



## Ron Tock (25 Aug 2020)

JonGallop said:


> Just got a lathe last week! All systems go!


So you won't be coming out of the shed for a while. Have fun.


----------



## Grizwold (25 Aug 2020)

I haven't been turning for more than 2 years but I've built up a stock of wood and will be back at it this winter.


----------



## Sachakins (25 Aug 2020)

Still at it fervently, building up skills and techniques, working towards segmented turning.


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2020)

Good to see the list of turners is growing


----------



## Tammistar (25 Aug 2020)

Still hooked on turning, but currently experimenting with wood and resin. Will be ‘non-productive’ for a few months as we’re moving from the West Midlands to the Highlands.


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2020)

Tammistar said:


> Still hooked on turning, but currently experimenting with wood and resin. Will be ‘non-productive’ for a few months as we’re moving from the West Midlands to the Highlands.View attachment 90788



I like your bandsaw box and the lower clock with the iridescent paint , Very good , and the highlands sounds like heaven away from the rat race 
Hope all goes to plan for you and yours


----------



## Honest John (25 Aug 2020)

I'm still turning but not been on here for a while. As my workshop is indoors and nor at all cold, most of my turning takes place in the winter when the demands of summer activities are reduced.


----------



## Neil Lawton (25 Aug 2020)

Haven't been here for a while but I normally teach it for a living.


----------



## SteveI (25 Aug 2020)

I am still turning (SteveI)


----------



## Allejo (25 Aug 2020)

I’ve just recently returned back to wood turning. Been missing for a few years due too a bit of a bad (chest) health. I’ve had a lot of small items in stock and not wishing to leave them i’ve decided too 
return too turning. mainly pens. I was working but became one of the shielded hence my time and mind needed occupying. So here I am. No doubt you may be hearing from me from time too time. Good luck everybody and keep well.


----------



## Kendle99 (25 Aug 2020)

gaz8521 said:


> I’m still at it


Still haven’t been able to find an electrician to fit a new on / off switch to my bandsaw


----------



## Cooper (25 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name
> 
> Blister


I'm still at it, I turn a few bowls but mostly toys.


----------



## MarkDennehy (25 Aug 2020)

Have this on the lathe right now, but my turning skills are still very much at the bottom of the "beginner" class and I go through a lot of 80 grit sandpaper to hide my mistakes


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2020)

Cooper said:


> I'm still at it, I turn a few bowls but mostly toys.



Top job on the egg cups and chicks , Neat idea


----------



## transatlantic (25 Aug 2020)

It's funny how this thread has loads of replies, yet the question/help threads get very little response.


----------



## Dalboy (25 Aug 2020)

transatlantic said:


> It's funny how this thread has loads of replies, yet the question/help threads get very little response.


Most of the threads on this section of the forum are about equipment and help questions but very few on what people have turned.
Either people don't know the answer or are not familiar with the make/model being asked about. And the reason for not posting work is down to the fact they feel their work is not good enough


----------



## ScaredyCat (25 Aug 2020)

Dalboy said:


> And the reason for not posting work is down to the fact they feel their work is not good enough



Yup, the reason I stopped posting pictures of my stuff.


----------



## Penllysbach (25 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name
> 
> Blister


Surely do


----------



## Oisin (25 Aug 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to turning but looking forward to learning about it - I picked up a Sorby lathe a few months ago and have just figured out how to make a fingernail grind on my chisels - at least, I've ground them but haven't tried turning with them yet as I don't have any blanks yet. 

Cheers,

Oisin


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2020)

ScaredyCat said:


> Yup, the reason I stopped posting pictures of my stuff.



Strange that , If you post the images and ask for critique the more experianced turners could then offer help and advice , If you don't want and commets just say so when you upload the images .
I for one enjoy seeing other work , Today I saw what I thought was really good , The egg cups and it may inspire me to have a go myself , If the images were not uploaded That would not happen.

Go on post way we all enjoy looking


----------



## JBaz (25 Aug 2020)

Yep. Still turning. 

I think the last thing I made was the spring-loaded thing that goes down the middle of a loo roll. I wanted it in Ash to match the rest of the furniture I made for the bathroom. Even sprayed it with pre-cat stain to match.


----------



## RayUK (25 Aug 2020)

Still turning


----------



## jim1950 (25 Aug 2020)

yes still turning but like some have said it gets to a point the family say no more, do give some bits to charity raffles and auctions.
I do find it a good way to unwind


----------



## Dalboy (25 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Strange that , If you post the images and ask for critique the more experianced turners could then offer help and advice , If you don't want and commets just say so when you upload the images .
> I for one enjoy seeing other work , Today I saw what I thought was really good , The egg cups and it may inspire me to have a go myself , If the images were not uploaded That would not happen.
> 
> Go on post way we all enjoy looking



I totally agree. No one is going to take the mickey but will give advice on how to improve. I have not turned anything for a while as I explained in an earlier post, but I have now got some work done but not yet completed.
I also have a couple of other pieces which I have yet to complete but those two will have to wait until I complete the pieces I am working on as well as a jewellery box.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (25 Aug 2020)

I'm still turning but I seem to be accumulating wood faster than I can turn it!


----------



## MikeG. (26 Aug 2020)

Turners; the freemasons of the woodworking world. They're everywhere, hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Harken in Wood (26 Aug 2020)

Harken in Wood. Enthusiastic wood turner based in Hampshire having fun making ”round and brown“ things. 


Paul Hannaby said:


> I'm still turning but I seem to be accumulating wood faster than I can turn it!


You should be so lucky.


----------



## phildarv (26 Aug 2020)

I do when time allows, busy running our shop at the moment but hoping to get more hands on with the lathe


----------



## NickWelford (26 Aug 2020)

I’m turning, although I have so many interests that it’s finding the time. First time I’ve been in uk workshop for years.


----------



## Webbie (26 Aug 2020)

I still turn when the moment calls for it. Only a hobby and very basic though. Last turning was about 4 weeks ago and I made something for a neighbours boat from a piece of oak he supplied.


----------



## KimG (26 Aug 2020)

Still doing some.


----------



## Davegree (26 Aug 2020)

OldDave said:


> Hi - I turn but my shed’s a right mess at the moment and I can’t get to my lathe until my 5 year old son and I complete ‘Project Trailer’.


Yes, similar place, got everything there, but can hardly get into the shed. A clean out today I think!


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2020)

ScaredyCat said:


> Yup, the reason I stopped posting pictures of my stuff.


Never be afraid to post pictures nobody bites and it may help with any problems you may have, use it as a learning tool


----------



## Retired (26 Aug 2020)

Hi,

I'm generally bogged down with jobs that need doing not jobs I want to do.

A couple of days ago I turned a new middle wooden roller for the Suffolk Colt mower I've just sold. Time permitting I like working on both my metal and woodturning lathes. One new skill I've learned is metal spinning; I spin aluminium on my modified Graduate lathe; my Graduate has been totally rebuilt and modified now with a 1.5hp inverter rated 3 phase motor and a VFD. Both lathes have identical motors so I can run them through one VFD.

Kind regards, Colin.





New and old mower rollers.





Metal spinning former for coach lamp aluminium reflectors.





Another former for the same reflectors.





Metal spinning is very interesting indeed but can prove highly dangerous. A great deal of leverage is applied to the long tool handle; so much leverage that I fractured a rib but I'm not on my own because many metal spinners suffer a fractured rib.






I restored two vintage coach lamps; each lamp had three reflectors so here are the six completed reflectors.



I too suffered problems when first attempting metal spinning but with patience and determination I won in the end. 1050 grade aluminium is the grade needed.


----------



## Blister (26 Aug 2020)

Go on give up a clue , What's a VFD ?


----------



## Retired (26 Aug 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for asking Blister.  A VFD is a Variable Frequency Drive; this is the one I have; it's 3hp but can run smaller motors once the parameters are set.



Wiring in and setting up one of these VFD's can prove dangerous due to mains electricity involved where a mistake could be the last mistake ever made.

I've had my VFD for years and found initial setting up to be highly frustrating on the Jubilee lathe I had at the time but I sure had fun setting it up to run both my current lathes; I connected remote controls and had lots of problems due to "cross talk" between the signal wiring and motor wiring; in the end I used Cat 6 cable for the signal wiring to the remote controls and added switches allowing only one lathe at a time to run; I've not seen this done before so I was on my own but both lathes are now happy. Sorry I've not got wiring diagrams and I don't want to encourage anyone to have an accident.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## Allejo (26 Aug 2020)

Here is one of my slimline pens. I don’t really mind anyone making comments because I believe that’s how I may be able to improve. Or I could wish to ignore. I’m not that sensitive, but I think it’s a likeable effort.


----------



## Blister (26 Aug 2020)

Retired said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for asking Blister.  A VFD is a Variable Frequency Drive; this is the one I have; it's 3hp but can run smaller motors once the parameters are set.
> 
> ...




My head hurts just viewing the video , I would be useless at setting that up and probably RIP


----------



## Blister (26 Aug 2020)

Allejo said:


> Here is one of my slimline pens. I don’t really mind anyone making comments because I believe that’s how I may be able to improve. Or I could wish to ignore. I’m not that sensitive, but I think it’s a likeable effort.



Looks good to me , Very sleek


----------



## Blister (26 Aug 2020)

KimG said:


> Still doing some.



I like the 2 tone effect on the blue bowl , I assume you did that by spinning the bowl with some paint in the centre


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2020)

KimG said:


> Still doing some.




Very nice Kim glad to see you still turning.




Allejo said:


> Here is one of my slimline pens. I don’t really mind anyone making comments because I believe that’s how I may be able to improve. Or I could wish to ignore. I’m not that sensitive, but I think it’s a likeable effort.



A good looking pen the turning is good and sized correctly for the pen parts


----------



## Keith 66 (26 Aug 2020)

My Dad was a good turner & taught me, I ended up with his tools & had a union graduate lathe out of a school, I enjoyed turning occasionally but usually used it just for making components for other things, musical instruments, boats, tools etc. Sold the graduate last year as i needed the space & dont really miss it. I figured for £20 a year i can use the one in the mens shed just up the road if i need to turn something!
I have a Harrison 140 metal lathe & it sees far more use.


----------



## Allejo (26 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> Looks good to me , Very sleek


Thanks for that Blister


----------



## KimG (26 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> I like the 2 tone effect on the blue bowl , I assume you did that by spinning the bowl with some paint in the centre


Thanks, yes, the radial lines bit anyway!


----------



## stewart (26 Aug 2020)

Yep...still turning, Blister - but need to be more active in UK Workshop!


----------



## SkyBlue63 (26 Aug 2020)

Yep would like to spend more time, day job gets in the way.
These are my last project for charity.
Would like some lessons but they don't come cheap, but maybe one day.


----------



## Harken in Wood (27 Aug 2020)




----------



## Blister (27 Aug 2020)

More neat ideas , Very good gents


----------



## Steve Blackdog (27 Aug 2020)

Put it this way- I'm not not turning. I am doing all my woodworking from a small corner of our crowded garage. At the moment, my main lathe is in storage and my small Jet is squeezed beside grinder, next to my small bandsaw piled with various bits and bobs on top of my router table. 

Due to move into my new workshop next year, so looking forward to space and making shavings on the lathe.


----------



## Linus (27 Aug 2020)

Hi
I'm turning! Still learning but it keeps me off the streets!


----------



## Blister (27 Aug 2020)

Linus said:


> Hi
> I'm turning! Still learning but it keeps me off the streets!



I'm not brave enough to try that , Well done Sir


----------



## Pete Hughes (27 Aug 2020)

Hello, I am a new turner. Just got my hands on a Tyme lathe with five speeds, it needed tlc which is now complete and seems to be working ok.
After reading a few books I can round off a square piece of stock and make various random shapes/mouldings.


----------



## jim1950 (28 Aug 2020)

project on the go


----------



## Wildman (28 Aug 2020)

Wildman, still churning stuff out when I have the time.


----------



## Blister (28 Aug 2020)

jim1950 said:


> project on the go View attachment 91001



Now that's what you call a bowl


----------



## Kendle99 (28 Aug 2020)

Yep , still turning  Got a huge chunk of monkey puzzle tree to trim with my chain saw , so it fits on my Axminster Trade 1628 ! As said before , still can't get an electrician interested in fitting a new on / off switch to my 1HP single phase bandsaw  Which I would of used to to trim the monkey puzzle to " round " , to fit my lathe . Maybe I'll go further afield in my search for an available electrician


----------



## Blister (28 Aug 2020)

Kendle99 said:


> Yep , still turning  Got a huge chunk of monkey puzzle tree to trim with my chain saw , so it fits on my Axminster Trade 1628 ! As said before , still can't get an electrician interested in fitting a new on / off switch to my 1HP single phase bandsaw  Which I would of used to to trim the monkey puzzle to " round " , to fit my lathe . Maybe I'll go further afield in my search for an available electrician



Can't you buy a new switch and do this yourself ?
Un plug the saw from the mains loosen the switch from the saw , take a photo of the connections before undiong any wires , , Swap the wires across one at a time , Re fit the switch , Plug it back in the mains , Ask the wife to come and push the button  Job done


----------



## Endy (29 Aug 2020)

Just starting at the tender age of 72 I have threaded the acorn, its a snug fit but practiced threading for a week before hand, I am sure its not perfect but i was pleased with my attempt.
The acorn is walnut and pear.


----------



## Blister (29 Aug 2020)

Endy said:


> Just starting at the tender age of 72 I have threaded the acorn, its a snug fit but practiced threading for a week before hand, I am sure its not perfect but i was pleased with my attempt.
> The acorn is walnut and pear.View attachment 91040



Nothing wrong with the acorn , It looks very good , Keep it up


----------



## Mailman14 (29 Aug 2020)

Hi all, been on a break from this website, not sure why... Oh, yeah I do. Short term memory loss diagnosed by the doctors...
Still turning, but re-learning it all over again. Got some new tools, looking forward to getting the lathe back up and running...


----------



## BEE13 (30 Aug 2020)

Yes, 2 years into turning & taking part in the Hampshire Open Studios at the moment. The pointy thing is a box. 





__





Home | Brian's Artistry In Wood







briansartistryinwood.square.site





Brian


----------



## nicko (30 Aug 2020)

Hi, I'm doing some turning, not much in the summer, too nice to be stuck in the workshop. So will be back at it once the weather turns and the nights draw in.


----------



## Droogs (30 Aug 2020)

BEE13 said:


> Yes, 2 years into turning & taking part in the Hampshire Open Studios at the moment. The pointy thing is a box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all pointy

very nice though, what wood is the plumbbob shaped one?


----------



## BEE13 (30 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> They're all pointy
> 
> very nice though, what wood is the plumbbob shaped one?



Ah, yes but one's more pointy! That one's walnut. 
B


----------



## Adam Pinson (31 Aug 2020)

Hi, in New here, been turning 2.5 years... I create projects in between my drawings and love it.... Sorry can't seem to upload a photo from my phone, also I can't update my profile pik... I'll try from the old PC... my works can be seen at... www.Instagram.com/adampinson


----------



## Adam Pinson (1 Sep 2020)

Hellooooo, this is a test, can't seem to add photos when using my phone! Ghost in the machine.......!


----------



## Blister (1 Sep 2020)

Adam Pinson said:


> Hellooooo, this is a test, can't seem to add photos when using my phone! Ghost in the machine.......!



Can't help you with the phone thing as I use it as a phone and text's only
Do my photos on the computer at home


----------



## Adam Pinson (1 Sep 2020)

Blister said:


> Can't help you with the phone thing as I use it as a phone and text's only
> Do my photos on the computer at home


Think i figured it out... i changed browsers, it's picky.... now i'm cooking with gas..... cheers


----------



## ScaredyCat (2 Sep 2020)

Blister said:


> Strange that , If you post the images and ask for critique the more experianced turners could then offer help and advice , If you don't want and commets just say so when you upload the images .





Dalboy said:


> I totally agree. No one is going to take the mickey but will give advice on how to improve.



It's not that I'm worried that I'd get negative comments. I'd "crawl through the desert toward a mirage, and when they discover there's no water, drink the sand_" _for a negative comment - it's that they get no comments, which seems like a "meh" response. Critique is very much welcome, I've only started doing turning since Feb.


----------



## HamsterJam (3 Sep 2020)

I’m still learning to turn. 
More likely to admire than comment


----------



## Lefley (28 Dec 2020)

I turn all the time, night weekend! 
and a carpenter for day job.


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2020)

Lefley said:


> I turn all the time, night weekend!
> and a carpenter for day job.



Well done you , Keep the faith , I fear for this hooby


----------



## DennisCA (28 Dec 2020)

I sold my wood lathe last summer, it took too much space and was used to little. I still have my metal lathe though.

I am thinking a Record DML250 would be a suitable lathe for me to get some day. Something I can just put away on a shelf when not using it.

I almost only ever turn handles for tools.


----------



## steadyeddie (28 Dec 2020)

Aye. Still turning wood into shavings


----------



## minilathe22 (28 Dec 2020)

I am a regular hobby woodturner. Usually at least once a week I will spend a few hours on it. Although this morning I accidentally kicked the cable going to the inverter and now it's not working


----------



## Sandyn (28 Dec 2020)

Yes, I still sometimes turn, but normally as part of something else I am making. Still gives me a lot of pleasure


----------



## Retired (28 Dec 2020)

Hi,

I turn when I can; 30 years working on our bungalow and when I'd finally completed it then the last 3 years working in the mountain of our garden; now I've finally caught up it's much too cold to wander down to the workshop but I'm geared up for a lot of turning once I can get into the workshop in comfort. I do keep having a go and recently turned my first goblet out of an home grown holly log; I've just completed making a center steady and I want to concentrate on goblets and wassail bowls; I've had a Peter Child pyrography kit for at least two years and want to use this on turned work also I want to add router decoration; if only our dire climate would dry and warm up. I almost forgot; I was rained off one day the rain coming down like pencils so I turned my lovely wife a pair of wooden mice as a surprise present and she loves them; the mice have also been well received on forums.

We're in tier 3 Covid but have just been for a 30 mile trip in the car just the two of us not stopping to meet anyone but just to get my wife out who hasn't been in a store since before March and to charge the car battery.

Kind regards, Colin.







I had a go at chatter work a few years ago only doing this as a test piece.






I like making tools this is my chatter tool and I made a copy of it for a woodturning chum.






My first attempt at turning a goblet it being holly and finished sizes about 8" x 3".






The finished goblet. I've just bought 4" square sycamore spindle blanks and I've built up a big stock of assorted blanks.






The newly completed center steady; any excuse to use my welding kit too.






Steady tested for fit and it's solid as a rock.






Everyone who sees these mice love them; I can't take full credit though I got the idea from a YouTube video.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (28 Dec 2020)

Hi all....started last year and find it interesting...started with an old Sealey but have moved up to Axminster 355...just right for me. I’m up for messages about turning....if anyone is up for it....
I’m an ex engineer....metal turner by trade
All my own work.....each ne original


----------



## kinverkid (28 Dec 2020)

I'm a regular turner.


----------



## Lignafera (28 Dec 2020)

Yes I still do some turning, but not as much as I would like.


----------



## Jacob (28 Dec 2020)

I do a bit. Mostly repro knobs or feet for furniture items. I'm just making two more of these tables and will be turning 8 knobs, or more likely a lot of knobs until I can find matching sets of four. These are cherry. I try to collect hedgerow and pruning stuff if it's big enough. I've got a lot of knob size laburnam.
I keep meaning to do a very big batch because they do get consistent and quicker if you do enough


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Dec 2020)

I'm still here. Still learning and turning after about 25 years. The day I stop learning about it will be the day the lid goes on me-thinks.

My CL1 is about 23 years old and just about worn in now. The main difference with it from standard is it's now got a 3ø variable speed motor on it and that takes it to a different level!


----------



## Lazurus (29 Dec 2020)

Been turning over 20 years now, currently on a hopefully short sabatical following a house move and awaiting a new work shop build. Running a big green machine - VB36.


----------



## Illy (29 Dec 2020)

Still turning but my lathe also doubles up as a sanding station with big disk and a table mounted on it. Also runs my metal polishing mops, so gets lots of use


----------



## JandK (29 Dec 2020)

My turning started making chisel handles for restored chisels on a small lathe, I then started turning pens, bought a second lathe to turn lamps. Most of my turnings end up as presents to friends and family and this year lots of them asked me to turn pens as gifts.
It kept me busy during lockdown and earned some money to put towards equipment.
Two lathes are a luxury when space is at a premium so in the not too distant future I will have to sell the smaller one.


----------



## jim1950 (29 Dec 2020)

I turned a few small bits when I was restoring about 30/40 year ago, but 6 years ago was let down by a local turner on some small bits so got a cheap ebay lathe and made then and ended up with the bug so now got a Jet 1642 vs and turn stuff just for the pleasure of it.
Working on a 18''sq. x 6'' thick Sycamore blank with resin fulled cracks at the moment.


----------



## Retired (29 Dec 2020)

Hi,

Just turning small items can give lots of personal satisfaction and pleasure not costing much by way of materials and even done on a small lathe.

Kind regards, Colin.







A pair of tool handles.






A close up of a bespoke drawer knob; one of seven turned for my new desk. Sorry about poor picture quality which doesn't do it justice.






Four of the knobs in English oak.






A completed knob ready for installing. A simple but nice turning job. Wire burned decoration costs nothing and is easy to do but can be very dangerous if wire is wrapped around fingers or hand; handles must be fitted to each end of the wire for safety otherwise a finger or two could be severed.






The knobs finished off the desk nicely.






A crank I made for a machine restoration with revolving solid oak turned handle. It's surprising how many uses a lathe can be put to and unique things than can easily be made; I also do lots of metal work as here involving welding; keeping busy is to keep young.


----------



## Democritus (29 Dec 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## Turner Tim (29 Dec 2020)

Still turning, but not as much as I would like.......


----------



## pryere (29 Dec 2020)

I am about three years in with a R.P. DLM 320. It has not skipped a beat apart from the rev counter being a bit flaky.
I have spent a fortune on tools and all the other bits 'n pieces that we need and don't regret a penny.

I try to turn everyday and find it the most absorbing and satisfying thing I can do.
I have turned sixty and never felt better.

Any other turners in south london?


----------



## IanB (30 Dec 2020)

Me too, though only started out earlier this year and still just trying to get to grips with it
Ian


----------



## Morty (30 Dec 2020)

Took it up again last March at the start of lockdown but this time using resin/wood to make useful things no one wants, empty yoghurt pots do come in handy. The wood is a mix of Juniper, burr Elm and Pieris


----------



## DayTay65 (1 Jan 2021)

Retired this year so trying my hand at turning on an old Myford ML8. Still buying tools to make things easier but really enjoying making handles and pork pie dolly’s!! 
If anyone could recommend a decent 4 jaw chuck that suits the ML8 as totally lost which to go for. 
thanks and happy new year one and all.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (1 Jan 2021)

Hi there daytay65....welcome aboard. Have you got a piccy if your porkpie dolly’s?


----------



## DayTay65 (1 Jan 2021)

Not very intricate but enjoyable, about 3 and half inch diameter. Just needs a bit of mineral oil and ready to go


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2021)

DayTay65 said:


> Not very intricate but enjoyable, about 3 and half inch diameter. Just needs a bit of mineral oil and ready to go  View attachment 99946



Can I ask what it is ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jan 2021)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Google is your friend.



Is it ?


----------



## J-G (1 Jan 2021)

Blister said:


> Is it ?


You must have had your head very deep in the sand to get to your age and not know what a Pork Pie is!


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (1 Jan 2021)

Hey that looks ok to start with...something for the kitchen...


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2021)

J-G said:


> You must have had your head very deep in the sand to get to your age and not know what a Pork Pie is!



Where is the reference to pork pie ?


----------



## HamsterJam (1 Jan 2021)

Mmmmmmm pork pie


----------



## DayTay65 (1 Jan 2021)

And it worked, bit more practice just like my turning


----------



## Trainee neophyte (1 Jan 2021)

I'm not a turner...yet. 

Turns out I really need a pie dolly, so it may be first on my list. I had assumed I would be making a rolling pin first, as a proof of concept. Followed by more rolling pins.

Hopefully I will turn my first piece before the end of the month, but there is a lot going on at the moment. Put me down as a maybe?


----------



## J-G (1 Jan 2021)

Hot water crust pastry is totally unforgiving! You only get one chance to get it right before filling. Any small imperfection will be magnified and become a crack


----------



## Bm101 (1 Jan 2021)

Hold on. We have an issue.








* 'You turn if you want to. The lady's not for turning!'*

I'm in shock.


----------



## [email protected] (2 Jan 2021)

Yes, mainly bowls and large pepper and salt mills..




These in spalted beech. 
We have retired to live in SW France...any other turners here?


----------



## OldDave (2 Jan 2021)

Hi
I’m a bit of a lurker so not massively active - I turn though.
Waiting on my bandsaw to arrive before I start on a blues-bowl guitar.


----------



## JAW911 (2 Jan 2021)

I inherited a lathe from my father. He was a Windsor chair maker for many years following his retirement from the RAF. It is a Turnstyler with a 55 inch bed. It has sat in my workshop along with all his turning tools for several years untouched save my regular maintenance to keep rust at bay. This Christmas I decided to have a go so turned a trial piece from a block of pine. Roughing gouge was straightforward to use as were other narrower gouges. Tried his skew chisels which was a whole different ballgame! Need to practice with that weapon as it was very ‘catchy’. I want to turn more, particularly slender legs for tables, etc so can see skew needs practice. Wish I had been interested as a youngster when he was still with us.


----------



## JAW911 (2 Jan 2021)

This was my trial piece


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (2 Jan 2021)

Hi jaw11...
Welcome ....I’m in yate....started last year...I know what you mean about the skew....deadly weapon...I’ve had the experience myself...but I think I’m sorted now 

Steve


----------



## Adam Pinson (2 Jan 2021)

Yep


----------



## George Moffet (2 Jan 2021)

Yes me too, bought a Graduate from a local school, renovation, electrics upgrade, started Turing just as lockdown started,. Learning every time I switch on.


----------



## pryere (2 Jan 2021)

JAW911 said:


> I inherited a lathe from my father. He was a Windsor chair maker for many years following his retirement from the RAF. It is a Turnstyler with a 55 inch bed. It has sat in my workshop along with all his turning tools for several years untouched save my regular maintenance to keep rust at bay. This Christmas I decided to have a go so turned a trial piece from a block of pine. Roughing gouge was straightforward to use as were other narrower gouges. Tried his skew chisels which was a whole different ballgame! Need to practice with that weapon as it was very ‘catchy’. I want to turn more, particularly slender legs for tables, etc so can see skew needs practice. Wish I had been interested as a youngster when he was still with us.



I'm sure your father would have loved to demonstrate his skew skills to you. We always had something better to do in our youth.
I am about three years in and am still intimidated by the skew. I intend to take some classes on just that when the times are right.
The only one I have came in a set and seems too large for me. I have been eyeing up the new slimline ones from axy.








Crown Cryo Colwin Way Signature Skew Chisel - 12mm


The first thing you notice about this 12mm skew chisel is the tapering blade, being wider at the cutting edge and narrowing towards the ferrule. The design originates from the area around Seiffen in Saxony, Germany. For centuries, these skew chisels...




www.axminstertools.com


----------



## JAW911 (3 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the comments guys. Nicer than an engineer friend who told me it had ‘firewood written all over it’! So I obliged him!


----------



## steveallen (3 Jan 2021)

I turn quite a lot. So much so that Santa bought me a new lathe, a Record Power Herald. Just got it asembled and running but not used yet.

Impressed with its smoothness and quiteness


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jan 2021)

pryere said:


> The only one I have came in a set and seems too large for me. I have been eyeing up the new slimline ones from axy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you struggle with a larger one you'll probably struggle as much or more with a narrow one. Get yourself some of this - (hunt around for the best price) 





sourcingmap 10mmx200mm HSS High Speed Steel Carbide Bars for CNC Lathe: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop sourcingmap 10mmx200mm HSS High Speed Steel Carbide Bars for CNC Lathe.



smile.amazon.co.uk




and make yourself a round skew - easier to use than flat ones. If you must have a flat one, make sure the side is rounded.


----------



## J-G (3 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> If you struggle with a larger one you'll probably struggle as much or more with a narrow one. Get yourself some of this - (hunt around for the best price)
> https://smile.amazon.co.uk/10mmx200mm-Speed-Steel-Carbide-Lathe/dp/B00MJSS64I/ref=sr_1_26?dchild=1&keywords=10mm+round+hss+bar&qid=1609679489&sr=8-26  and make yourself a round skew - easier to use than flat ones. If you must have a flat one, make sure the side is rounded.


That type of description - which I see far too often on Amazon - makes my blood boil!!!

It's NOT *CARBIDE* at all, it may well be some variant of HSS but HSS is not carbide and that term is there simply to imply that it is a superior product.
Why Amazon allow such mal-description is beyond me, they ought to remove any product with an incorrect description!


----------



## treeturner123 (3 Jan 2021)

Hi

Contributed to this a little while ago.

Has anyone totted up the number yet??

Phil


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (3 Jan 2021)

Seems like there are lots of people turning


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jan 2021)

J-G said:


> That type of description - which I see far too often on Amazon - makes my blood boil!!!
> 
> It's NOT *CARBIDE* at all, it may well be some variant of HSS but HSS is not carbide and that term is there simply to imply that it is a superior product.
> Why Amazon allow such mal-description is beyond me, they ought to remove any product with an incorrect description!


Certainly. I picked that one pretty much at random, and just presume HSS. (I didn't actually notice the carbide bit).


----------



## pryere (3 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> If you struggle with a larger one you'll probably struggle as much or more with a narrow one. Get yourself some of this - (hunt around for the best price)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Phil, I will look in to it. Rounded edges does make sense.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jan 2021)

J-G said:


> That type of description - which I see far too often on Amazon - makes my blood boil!!! ...
> Why Amazon allow such mal-description is beyond me, they ought to remove any product with an incorrect description!



The one that really p1$$es me off is "professional" - I run for the hills when I read that.


----------



## OldDave (4 Jan 2021)

I use the skew a fair bit.
Raise the rest a little more than you would with a gouge and go in easy.
I often use it for shaping the exterior and rims of bowls, always avoiding contact on the tip of the blade.
Only time I use the tip is on tenons as it makes a stunning dovetail for the chuck to grip to.


----------



## Bodone (5 Jan 2021)

Another new ‘turner’ here. Started late last year, mainly pens for the family. For my other half at christmas i managed to get hold of two wood blanks from an old windmill. All going well until i got to the woodworm! Decided to make a feature of it rather than fill.


----------



## Philip Streeting (6 Jan 2021)

Still turning occasionally, health issues have caused a change to CNC plus.


----------



## HappyAtticus (6 Jan 2021)

Hello.
I started last year due to much reduced mobility and watching peeps turning on YouTube, loving it more now having just bought a coronet herald (upgrade from Avon antique) which makes hollowing out much less fraught. Atticus.


----------



## Kendle99 (7 Jan 2021)

Yep ! Still turning , here's a few latest examples . 

A iridescent decorated plater and goblet ( Viking shape ) and a lovely pearwood vase shaped box


----------



## Richard Berry (7 Jan 2021)

I’m new here. I turn. Do I count?


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (8 Jan 2021)

Kendle99 said:


> Yep ! Still turning , here's a few latest examples .
> 
> A iridescent decorated plater and goblet ( Viking shape ) and a lovely pearwood vase shaped box


Hello kendle...that’s some good items there...
See your in portishead.......I’m in yate.


----------



## SVB (10 Jan 2021)

Tanglefoot20 said:


> Hi jaw11...
> Welcome ....I’m in yate....started last year...



Steve, in only just outside Stroud, happy to help if needed once this lock-down and COVID is behind us. 
Simon


----------



## Penllysbach (10 Jan 2021)

Active turner here ... just off to the workshop for the day


----------



## dontheturner (24 Jan 2021)

Blister said:


> Hi People if you could add your name if you are still active and turning items , Just curious , I will start with my name
> 
> Blister


Well, have been turning since I began in 1954 in England On a Wolf Cub kit, making Egg Cups. , In my 3rd marriage, was living in Ubonratchathani Thailand 2017-11, then back to UK, till 2019, then packed up, to return to Phibun Mangsahan- and now having a Workshop built, but had a nasty fall at 90 years of age, so recovery is slower than I hoped for- with Covid Quarantine getting in the way== waiting to unpack all Tools- but Cement rendering, elec installation, and benches then to create== it is slow progress,= I HAVE DRIVE, so who knows./


----------



## scooby (24 Jan 2021)

Jon.
Started turning last year, still loving it. Began mainly with acrylics, pens and tree ornaments (a lot of those so far ). Bowl count is up to 4 at the moment:
No.1 was horrible.
No.2 was good, until I went through the bottom of it 
No.3 was a segmented one, which turned out ok. I'll need to photograph that one.
No.4 turned out pretty well (imo). Kept it very simple and shallow.


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2021)

scooby said:


> Jon.
> Started turning last year, still loving it. Began mainly with acrylics, pens and tree ornaments (a lot of those so far ). Bowl count is up to 4 at the moment:
> No.1 was horrible.
> No.2 was good, until I went through the bottom of it
> ...



Please be aware that not everything you turn has to be a masterpiece , When starting out just use them as practice pieces , using cheap timber , When more confident then move up to treasured turnings 

Hope you enjoy your journey


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2021)

dontheturner said:


> Well, have been turning since I began in 1954 in England On a Wolf Cub kit, making Egg Cups. , In my 3rd marriage, was living in Ubonratchathani Thailand 2017-11, then back to UK, till 2019, then packed up, to return to Phibun Mangsahan- and now having a Workshop built, but had a nasty fall at 90 years of age, so recovery is slower than I hoped for- with Covid Quarantine getting in the way== waiting to unpack all Tools- but Cement rendering, elec installation, and benches then to create== it is slow progress,= I HAVE DRIVE, so who knows./



Blimey well done you, 90 not out and enjoying a new workshop build , Love it


----------



## BHwoodworking (26 Jan 2021)

yep. i still do a bit of turning now and again


----------



## tony (30 Jan 2021)

Just got interested again and starting to turn


----------



## fred55 (30 Jan 2021)

Yes still trying - my holly-grail is barley twist candle sticks in mid oak, like the ones you can buy cheaply in many second hand shops !


----------



## Retired (30 Jan 2021)

Hi,



Blister said:


> Blimey well done you, 90 not out and enjoying a new workshop build , Love it



Top marks from me too dontheturner; there won't be any holding you once you're let loose in your new workshop.

You sure brought back memories mention the Wolf Cub; my late grandmother used to run a catalogue where customers could buy things and pay so much a week; I must have been about 15 in 1959 and my first purchase was the Wolf Cub drill; it was a beauty and very well made.



Good luck with your workshop build.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## devonwoody (31 Jan 2021)

Blister said:


> Blimey well done you, 90 not out and enjoying a new workshop build , Love it


Well done, (I gave up in my eighties)


----------



## Robbo60 (31 Jan 2021)

when my local "men in sheds" opens again I am going to give it a go. Only qualified to join when 60 last year but been shut since. Just wondering why I can hide a lathe from my wife??


----------



## skeetstar (31 Jan 2021)

Bought an ML8 towards end last summer, made some things, mostly i'm 'happy' with them, but only one I am proud of, so far. No way am I putting pics of my poor efforts on here to be compared with the fabulous output of others. I am learning as I go, though a big project in the garage means that I can't even get close to the lathe at present, so turning is on hold for a bit.

A question.. I understand the ML8 to be a low end, though well made tool. Once I gain a suitable level of competency and experience, should I be looking to move to something better? Or will the ML8 suffice, anyone trod the same path feature me?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jan 2021)

It depends entirely what sized stuff you wish to turn - many people get by perfectly well with an ML8. If you use something else with variable speed and a swivelling headstock you'd never go back to one though.


----------



## Boosey (31 Jan 2021)

I’m Boosey, a new member just starting out


----------



## skeetstar (31 Jan 2021)

Phil, thanks, I don't yearn for large bowls or anything, but the notion of electronic speed control definitely appeals.

Anyway ill need to be producing better stuff on the present lathe than I am at the moment to warrant spending any money on a better one.



Phil Pascoe said:


> It depends entirely what sized stuff you wish to turn - many people get by perfectly well with an ML8. If you use something else with variable speed and a swivelling headstock you'd never go back to one though.


----------



## GrahamMansfield (31 Jan 2021)

I started 2 years ago and yep I am lucky enough to turn pretty much daily. To be honest it’s what keeps me me from going mad during these lockdowns,


----------



## steveallen (1 Feb 2021)

Yes I turner regularly and have been for approx 12 year.. Its a relaxing hobby, and Santa bought me a new lathe. Still setting it up


----------



## dontheturner (4 Feb 2021)

dontheturner said:


> Well, have been turning since I began in 1954 in England On a Wolf Cub kit, making Egg Cups. , In my 3rd marriage, was living in Ubonratchathani Thailand 2017-11, then back to UK, till 2019, then packed up, to return to Phibun Mangsahan- and now having a Workshop built, but had a nasty fall at 90 years of age, so recovery is slower than I hoped for- with Covid Quarantine getting in the way== waiting to unpack all Tools- but Cement rendering, elec installation, and benches then to create== it is slow progress,= I HAVE DRIVE, so who knows./


Thanks Blister - The Accident -? I tripped doing ashortcut across the lawn, at immigration, jumped up, thought nothing of it, till 2 daYS LATER, WHEN MY HANDS, WRISTS AND SHOULDERS GOT SWOLLEN - NOW MOSTLY SORTED, BUT TODAY, MY LEFT ANKLE IS A BIT STIFF - BUT i MUST GET THERE - hAVE TO GET BOXES OF TOOLS, pLANERS, SAW BENCHES, AND TWO BANDSAWS OUT OF THE LOUNGE SOON, OR THE WIFE WILL GIVE UP ON ME! tHANKS FOR THE INTEREST \BLISTER. TAKE CARE. dON eXCUE THE CAPITALS. DON


----------



## HappyPixie (2 Mar 2021)

HappyPixie is still turning. Just got made redundant, though, with minimum payout so I'll have a little more time to turn while I'm applying for a new job. Not the best time to be doing that, though!
Toodlepip!
Steve


----------



## James1986 (5 Mar 2021)

New to turning and actively at it
James


----------



## Linus (5 Mar 2021)

For those turners new and old who may be interested, Record Power have been doing a series of online teaching demos using Zoom, free to any interested parties. This is a worldwide programme with timings to suit all time zones. Theo Haralampou from Oz and Pat Carroll from UK are the presenters. For an invite just send an email to [email protected] and put RSVP in the subject line. Include your country location in the message and you will receive an invitation to join by return giving you all the details. There have been some brilliant bits done, especially by Theo and I've learnt several new tricks watching him. Well worth a look and as said, free. I have attached the next schedule below.


----------



## EddyCurrent (5 Mar 2021)

I only turn when the item is part of a larger project. I use a Record DML 24X because it is easily dismantled/assembled when needed.


----------

